# محاضرات المهندس الإستشاري أيمن عمر حسن ( مكافحة الحرق )



## محمد يس (23 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أقدم لكم اليوم محاضرات المهندس الاستشاري أيمن عمر حسن في نقابة المهندسين الفرعية بعد إعادة ترتيبها وتقسيمها وهم ثمان محاضرات الموضوع منقول اعتقد من المهندس وليد من نفس المنتدي
واليكم الرابط
http://www.4shared.com/file/f6hspRXQ/FP_Iman_Omar_Hassan.html


----------



## محمد يس (23 مايو 2011)

مفيش حد عايز محاضرات ولا اه محدش فكر ينزلها


----------



## محمد يس (24 مايو 2011)

السادة الزملاء ارفق لكم نص المذكرة الخاصة بالدورة التي عقدت بنقابة المهندسين الفرعية بشارع عماد الدين 
1- المذكرة
http://www.4shared.com/document/UpxJczLh/___online.html
2- شرح المذكرة
http://www.4shared.com/file/f6hspRXQ...ar_Hassan.html


----------



## mohamedtop (24 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Abdel-Naser (24 مايو 2011)

مشكور أخي


----------



## م. رياض النجار (24 مايو 2011)

بصراحة شي جميل كتير
يسلمو ايديك


----------



## goor20 (24 مايو 2011)

*مشكور*


----------



## Badran Mohammed (24 مايو 2011)

محاضرات مفيدة ومختصرة
بورك في المهندس ايمن
وبورك في الاخ محمد لرفعها


----------



## محمد يس (24 مايو 2011)

رابط شرح المذكرة
هو http://www.4shared.com/file/f6hspRXQ/FP_Iman_Omar_Hassan.html


----------



## محمد يس (25 مايو 2011)

1- مذكرة تصميم شبكة مكافحة الحريق
http://www.4shared.com/document/UpxJczLh/FP_Iman.html
2- شرح المذكرة
http://www.4shared.com/file/f6hspRXQ/FP_Iman_Omar_Hassan.html


----------



## amirhelmy (25 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير بجد علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## M.Ghareb (25 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراعلى هذه المشاركة الرائعة


----------



## a.alsirgany (25 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله الف خير على الخير اللى انت عملته ده


----------



## اسلام عمار (28 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير بجد علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## عمران احمد (28 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيكم اجمعين

و اتمنى التوفيق للجميع

و فى انتظار المزيد منكم ان شاء الله


----------



## محمد يس (29 مايو 2011)

تم جمع جميع المحاضرات وشرحها للتكييف والصرف ومكافحة الحريف وتم تحملها علي ميديا فير
وهذا رابط لجميع المحاضرات والشرح لخاص بها
http://www.mediafire.com/?pd0238reenc22lo


----------



## محمد صلاح العبد (24 أغسطس 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## baraa harith (25 أغسطس 2011)

ممنونة جدا وتسلم يا اخي


----------



## علاء المشني (17 أكتوبر 2011)

تسلم يا معلم


----------



## esamkhattab (26 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله لكل من ساهم فى هذه المحاضرات اما بالشرح او النقل والرفع على المنتدى 
جازاك الله كل خير والف مليون شكر


----------



## esamkhattab (26 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله لكل من ساهم فى هذه المحاضرات اما بالشرح او النقل والرفع على المنتدى 
جازاك الله كل خير والف مليون شكر


----------



## راما المصرية (26 أكتوبر 2011)

*لا حاجة بعد اليوم لدفع النقود للكورسات , شكرا للمهندس محمد يس ومحمد ميك.*


----------



## fuadmidya (31 يناير 2012)

*شكرا
*


----------



## عمر جودة (4 فبراير 2012)

مشكور ياهندسة وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد_86 (11 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم


----------



## محمود الهلالي (2 مارس 2012)

شكرا جزيرا و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اية الله محمد (2 مارس 2012)

انا نزلت المحاضرات بس هو المهندس ايمن بيجي المنصورة ...لاني سالت وعرفت انه في القاهرة


----------



## اية الله محمد (2 مارس 2012)

ولو حد يعرف رقمه يبلغني بيه


----------



## ASHRAF100 (3 مارس 2012)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## 2020khaled (23 فبراير 2013)

مفيش رابط غير 4 سير ده


----------



## nofal (24 فبراير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## abdelsalamn (25 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## abdelsalamn (1 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عمران احمد (1 فبراير 2014)

جزاكم الله كل خير و بارك الله فيكم اجمعين
و وفقكم الله جميعا الى ما يحبه و يرضاه " فهو ولى ذلك و القادر عليه "


----------

